# Hinterrad versetzen auch mit billig (rutschige) Plattformpedale machbar?



## Buju77 (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger was Fahrtechnik anbelangt. Ich hab mir schon paar Sachen durchgelesen und bisschen Videos angeschaut. Was ich jetzt gerne erlernen möchte ist das Hinterrad versetzen. Doch muss ich ja natürlich erstmal das Hinterrad hochheben erlernen.

Die Frage ist nun, ob man das auch mit den billig Flat Pedale auch durchführen kann, oder ich mir lieber Pedale besorgen soll, die nicht so schnell abrutschen. So Crankbrothers Dinger, die so Schienbein freundlich sind  Oder brauch ich einfach andere Schuhe? Oder einfach weiter üben? Ich krieg das Hinterrad ohne viel VB nicht wirklich hoch. Oder ich mach das ganze komplett falsch 

Ich krieg demnächst von meinem Freund seine alte XT Klickpedale. Soll ich vielleicht damit das Hinterrad hochheben lernen? Aber ich hab mal gelesen , dass man mit Flats anfangen soll zum lernen.

Und wenn ich mal etwas geübter bin, möchte ich natürlich auch das Bunny Hop erlernen. Das schaut einfach so spaßig aus 

Also:
1. Weiterüben wie gehabt und versuchen nicht von Pedalen abzurutschen?
2. Andere Schuhe probieren?
3. Andere Flats besorgen?
4. Mit XT Klickpedale üben?


----------



## volcom74 (20. Juli 2011)

Woher sollen wir denn wissen ob du es richtig oder falsch machst?
Stell doch mal ein Video von deinen Versuchen ein - dann kann man es analysieren und dir Tips geben.
Was trägst du denn für Schuhe? Sandaletten und Ballerinas sind zB. nicht so gut geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (20. Juli 2011)

Alles wurscht - das geht auch mit Büroschuhen auf der Stadtschlampe.
Eine griffige Pedal-/Schuh-Kombination ist nicht Voraussetzung, macht das Leben nur leichter. Versuch ein bisschen Körperspannung zwischen Lenker und Pedalen aufzubauen.


----------



## Marc B (20. Juli 2011)

Welche Schuh- und Flatpedal-Modelle hast du denn? 

Üben, dabei Körperspannung halten (Füße gegen Pedalflächen drücken u. die Clickies nicht kaufen 

Schienbeinschoner sind hilfreich für den Kopf.


----------



## Buju77 (20. Juli 2011)

pedale hab ich die, die ich oben verlinkt habe.

http://www.bikestore.cc/mtbpedal-pdm02-cnckaefig-schwarz-p-115024.html

(reflektoren hab ich abmontiert)

und hab ganz normale turnschuhe.

Jedes mal wenn ich versuche mich zwischen lenker und pedale einzuspannen, rutsche ich den pedalen ab.


----------



## floggel (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn man es einmal kann, dann geht es quasi mit jeder Pedal/Schuhkombination. Aber zum Lernen dürfte es wohl ziemlich frustrierend sein. Brauchbare Flats bekommt doch bereits ab 15 Euro (die Teile aus Hong Kong).


----------



## Mulie (20. Juli 2011)

Hi ich äußere mich auch mal dazu. Ich bin genau so anfänger wie du. Angefangen habe ich mit klickies es geht mit ihnen sehr leicht aber achtung der lerneffekt ist fast 0. Zum 2. Im gelände kommst du nicht schnell genug raus. Ich bin jetzt auf flats umgestiegen. Ich habe sie von einem freund bekommen da waren alle spitzen ab. Ich habe dann neue rein gemacht und übe seitdem. Der anspruch ist deutlich höher als mit den klickies. Langsam wirds ich komme auf ca 10 bis 20 cm höhe und auch so 15 cm in der weite. Es ist aber  sehr wichtig die spannung aufrecht zu erhalten.
Kann mir jemand einen tipp geben wie ich im radius weiter komme?
Lg


----------



## david99 (20. Juli 2011)

Buju77 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun, ob man das auch mit den billig Flat Pedale auch durchführen kann, oder ich mir lieber Pedale besorgen soll, die nicht so schnell abrutschen.


das sind keine flatpedale... hab auch mal solche bärentatzen gehabt, die taugen zu nix

billige (preiswerte) flatpedale wären die hier http://cgi.ebay.de/270749326702

(reflektoren kann man entfernen...)


----------



## Buju77 (20. Juli 2011)

hmm ich dachte bärentatzen sind flatpedalen und umgekehrt? Oo

also soll ich mir doch lieber flatpedale besorgen mit pins drinnen, damit ich mehr grip habe und schnelleres erfolgserlebnis habe beim hinterrad hochheben?


----------



## david99 (20. Juli 2011)

also ich heb das hinterrad mithilfe der vr-bremse... insgesamt fühl ich mich mit obigen flats in jeder situation wesentlich sicherer als mit bärentatzen oder sonstigem


----------



## radjey (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn man schon über billige Pedale nachdenkt, dann kann man sich auch mal die Plastikpedale aus dem BMX-Bereich angucken. Haben zwar nicht den Ultragrip, schonen aber die Schienbeine etwas.
Und wenn man es einmal gelernt hat, dann gehen solche Sachen auch in FlipFLops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buju77 (20. Juli 2011)

also es muessen nicht unbedingt billige pedale sein. beim rad neukauf hab ich halt nicht wirklich gewusst, was ich bei pedalen achten muss und so. es ist mein erstes richtiges MTB. da hab ich einfach mal eine billige genommen (hat ja nur 13 euro gekostet )


----------



## jan84 (20. Juli 2011)

Dauerhaft sind ordentliche Pedal-Schuhkombinationen, egal ob Klick oder Plattform, ein Muss. 

Fürs Umsetzen ist das Schuhwerk egal wenn die Technik (und Körperspannung) dann mal stimmt. Bei mir klappts mittlerweile sogar mit nassen Straßenschuhen (ohne nennenswertes Profil) auf Eggbeatern . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## freerider1 (20. Juli 2011)

Buju77 schrieb:


> pedale hab ich die, die ich oben verlinkt habe.
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/mtbpedal-pdm02-cnckaefig-schwarz-p-115024.html
> 
> (reflektoren hab ich abmontiert)



erhöht aber nicht den Grip der Pedale


----------



## david99 (20. Juli 2011)

Buju77 schrieb:


> also es muessen nicht unbedingt billige pedale sein.


warum teure wenn die nix besser können als billige? ich hab die xlc seit fast 2 jahren am am-rad, trotz etlicher stürze funktionieren sie wie am ersten tag, lager sind spielfrei und laufen einwandfrei.

dürfte kaum ein pedal mit besserem p/l-verhältnis geben. evtl noch die wellgo mg1, kosten in etwa das doppelte und sind lediglich etwas leichter


----------



## Mulie (20. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich habe auch die oben genannten Pedalen und die sind richtig gut. wenn dus lernst, wie ich, dann kauf die.


----------



## Skwal (25. Juli 2011)

Hinterrad versetzen hat in der Tat relativ wenig mit Pedalen zu tun...

Wichtig ist die Gewichtsverlagerung, die man natürlich mit der Vorderbremse deutlich unterstützen kann.

Orientiert euch beim Gesamtbewegungsablauf mal am Skifahren, da verlagert man auch das Gewicht auf die Spitze um den Ski rumzubringen.
(Bitte keine Spitzfindigkeiten über Carvingski...ich spreche von Driftschwüngen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanger (25. Juli 2011)

Also das hinterrad mit der vorderbremse versetzten ist mal eine super idee!!
Vorallem bei spitzkehren in sehr steilem gelende, einmal das gleichgewicht verloren und schon macht man einen kopfüberabflug den hang hinunter!


----------



## ThunderRoad (25. Juli 2011)

Flanger schrieb:


> Also das hinterrad mit der vorderbremse versetzten ist mal eine super idee!!
> Vorallem bei spitzkehren in sehr steilem gelende, einmal das gleichgewicht verloren und schon macht man einen kopfüberabflug den hang hinunter!



Wenn Du das Gleichgewicht verlierst fällst Du hin - auch beim Geradeausfahren. Kann man gut bei kleinen Kindern beobachten, wenn die Stützräder wegkommen 

Aber ich wär mal gespannt auf ein Video, wie Du in einer steilen Spitzkehre das HR versetzt, ohne das VR zu blockieren. Kleiner Tip: Wenn das HR in der Luft ist - was bremst dann noch?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Juli 2011)

Flanger schrieb:


> Also das hinterrad mit der vorderbremse versetzten ist mal eine super idee!!
> Vorallem bei spitzkehren in sehr steilem gelende, einmal das gleichgewicht verloren und schon macht man einen kopfüberabflug den hang hinunter!



Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren... Ohne Vorderradbremse das Hinterrad in Spitzkehren zu versetzen ist doch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit... Die Bremse spielt dabei doch eine essenzielle Rolle.


----------



## Flanger (25. Juli 2011)

Ich meinte man sollte die bremse nicht verwenden um das hinterrad in die luft zu bekommen, dass sollte man mit den fÃ¼ssen machen!

Das hier geschriebens klang so als ob man das hinterrad durch das ziehen der vorderbremse in die luft bekommt!

hier ein filmal!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8g8MyiGgWE"]âªMTB Fahrtechnik - 13 Spitzkehre mit Hinterrad versetzenâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Juli 2011)

Das geht doch alles ineinander über. Die Vorderradbremse trägt immer ihren Teil dazu bei, dass das Hinterrad in die Luft geht. Wenn die Vorderbremse offen ist, fällt es sofort wieder runter.


----------



## david99 (25. Juli 2011)

so isses


----------



## jan84 (25. Juli 2011)

Das stimmt, aber die Bewegung zum heben des Hinterrades sollte eben aus den Beinen & der Gewichtsverlagerung kommen und eben nicht aus der Vorderradbremse. 
Die ist im Gelände zwar notwendig, aber nicht für den Bewegungsablauf des Hinterrades-Anheben und Umsetzen...
Wenn man in der ebene auf Schotter oÄ einfach nur rollt (langsam ) isses ne Gute übung einfach mal probieren die Finger von beiden Bremsen zu nehmen und das Hinterrad versuchen um wenigstens 45° zur Seite zu versetzen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Buju77 (25. Juli 2011)

und da ist es besser wenn man griffigere pedal/schuh kombination besitzt oder? Denn wie kann man denn sonst HR hochheben wenn man bei den pedalen abrutscht?


----------



## jan84 (26. Juli 2011)

Natürlich ist es besser, aber wenn die Technik einmal sitzt nicht notwendig. Wenn die Körperspannung und die Bewegung stimmt ist es sehr wenig PEdalgrip der notwendig ist. Je mehr es ist desto leichter wirds & das ist auch gut so. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## berkel (26. Juli 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren... Ohne Vorderradbremse das Hinterrad in Spitzkehren zu versetzen ist doch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit... Die Bremse spielt dabei doch eine essenzielle Rolle.


Nicht unbedingt, Stichwort Nose Manual, der wird korrekt ausgeführt brakeless gefahren. Ein richtiger Nose Manual ist im Gelände natürlich unbrauchbar, aber man kann das HR in Kurven trotzdem auch ohne Bremse mit Schwung etwas rumheben. Mit einer leicht schleifenden VR Bremse ist es aber viel leichter und normalerweise muss man in Spitzkehren ja ohnehin verzögern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanger (26. Juli 2011)

Buju77 schrieb:


> und da ist es besser wenn man griffigere pedal/schuh kombination besitzt oder? Denn wie kann man denn sonst HR hochheben wenn man bei den pedalen abrutscht?


 

Hilfreich is es sicher, aber nicht nötig! 
versuch doch mal die pedale etwas seitlich zu stellen, nun baust du körperspannung auf, am besten zwischen lenker und pedale und hüpfst ein zwei mal!
Du wirst sehen aufeinmal hast du den dreh raus und du bekommst das hinterrad mit allen pedal/schuh kombos in die luft!


----------



## elmono (27. Juli 2011)

Mit genug Körperspannung und korrekter Haltung auf dem Rad sind Pedale und Schuhe ohnehin nur Nebensache. Lieber die Technik richtig lernen (Suchfunktion hier im Forum + Videos + Google), dann gehts auch mit solchen Pedalen:







und diesen Schuhen:


----------



## Buju77 (27. Juli 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Mit genug Körperspannung und korrekter Haltung auf dem Rad sind Pedale und Schuhe ohnehin nur Nebensache. Lieber die Technik richtig lernen (Suchfunktion hier im Forum + Videos + Google), dann gehts auch mit solchen Pedalen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol nice 

jo danke für die vielen tipps, ich werd einfach mal weiterüben


----------



## jan84 (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn dus mit den Schuhen auch auf nassen Eggbeatern schaffst sitzt die Technik aufjedenfall .


----------



## BiNkZ (27. Juli 2011)

Besser schon, ja, aber nicht zwingend notwendig.

Du musst die Füsse und somit auch die Pedale leicht nach vorn kippen, mit den Händen gegen den Lenker drücken, so dass die Füße sich in dieser Position mit den Pedalen verkeilen und du beim lupfen nicht einfach die Füße von den Pedalen hebst.


----------

